# opinions please!



## St_Nick (May 9, 2016)

I have 3 girls in a 4X4 room, with 600 watt hps .  They are 17 days into the 12-12 light cycle and I find myself with another 600 watt light for a couple of weeks.  I'm wandering what is the point of diminishing returns with light.  My ballasts are variable I could light the girls with 400-1200 watts but at some point you reach light saturation.

I guess the opinion  I am really asking for is will the yield benefit significantly from the extra light for 2 weeks at this point in their life? I hate to add to the electic bill for a negligable benefit. 

View attachment WIN_20160501_12_08_38_Pro.jpg


----------



## St_Nick (May 9, 2016)

The pic is from the10 day point.  It just seems like 600 watt coverage ain't watt it ought to be. 

View attachment WIN_20160504_09_41_37_Pro.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (May 9, 2016)

.

heat and $$ are going to guide you


plenty of people use 1000 or 1200 (2x600) in  4x4 tents

you could/should see returns as you are currently under-lit for your space

:48:


----------



## St_Nick (May 9, 2016)

I'm running a 12-12 cycle that is lights on at midnight so heat isn't a problem but these lights run about 30-35 a month apiece to run at full blast for 24 hour light cycle.  Hmmm, I guess it's only a few bucks for a couple weeks.

I thought 600 watt of hps was perfect for 4X4 space. Or so I thought I was told.  I could have bought any size light but everyone recommended 600 watts for my space.


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2016)

One 600 is a little above the min. The footprint of your hood/reflector controls direct coverage area.

I run two 600's in my 4x4.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 11, 2016)

If heat is not an issue, then I would be for running the other 600W.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 12, 2016)

i am of the school of more is usually better and bigger is always bader---if i could run 1200w in 16 sq ft i wouldn't hesitate for a second---diminishing returns on power used v. lumens produced is determined by the age of the bulb---happy growing and nice set up:joint4:


----------



## St_Nick (May 13, 2016)

I decided to just stick to the one light cause they are doing so well as they are.  Temps run about 82-82 degrees at the canopy under the lights. 

View attachment WIN_20160513_09_55_19_Pro.jpg


View attachment WIN_20160513_09_55_23_Pro.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 13, 2016)

They look nice, is the color off on your camera on the last pic?


----------



## St_Nick (May 14, 2016)

Probably Rose. There are 2 strains going so one is a darker green then the other.  I am just using the camera on my tablet and it tries to color-correct.  They are growing in 5 gallon buckets with soil.  I had 4 but one decided to go male on me.  I took 8 clones so the next time it'll be better.

When I was talking about light quantity what I meant was kinda like this: If a 4X4 space with 600 watts produces 8 ounces of good bud then you used 75 watts per ounce.  If I were to add 600 more watts to the closet and got 11 ounces then I have now used 109 watts to get an ounce.  Since I am all about the quality, I just decided to live with the 600 and keep the cost down.  Make sense? 

View attachment WIN_20160514_07_26_09_Pro.jpg


----------



## zem (May 14, 2016)

i also like to use my lights to their max, i would either make the room a bit bigger to better use the second 600 or grow a 4x3 area with a single 600, under that i guess that will be counterproductive for your harvest


----------



## St_Nick (May 14, 2016)

Well, to explain a little,  I have 2 grow rooms & a propos station.  Once I am fully up and running, I will be using both lights but the veg room plants just went outdoors leaving me with an unused light for a couple of weeks. This fall I hope to get me a 4ft t-5 to veg  under but for now I gotta keep wasting money using MH for vegging.  If I wind up posting a lot you'll come to see I'm the shining star example of the expression COB. !   Have a :vap-Bong_smoker:  on me. ! I actually brought 3 55 gallon drums of soil with me when I moved 'cause I couldn't stand to spend the coin to rebuild it.  COB right?


----------



## pcduck (May 14, 2016)

You live in a desert or something?
That's a lot of soil to move.


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2016)

St nick, my husband used my special soil that i make for pot on his POTATOES.  He used it all!!!   I was not happy. I get it.


----------



## pcduck (May 14, 2016)

Rose I must be lucky I can get nearly everything I need for my soil right outside my door.


----------



## St_Nick (May 14, 2016)

Actually, no, I live in the Appalachian mountains.  I just built an organic base that I use and since I had the means to move it I did.  Dirt from compost takes a season or two to rebuild.
:48:


----------



## St_Nick (May 14, 2016)

I feel for ya Rose.  I betcha got some awesome spuds!:vap- silver vapor:


----------



## Rosebud (May 14, 2016)

Duck, tell me more of these amendments you have just outside your door? Besides worm ****. And duck  I need to talk to you about my worms.

They better be great spuds.. they are huge plants.. I will take a pic for you.


----------



## pcduck (May 14, 2016)

@Rose... I live on river, so I harvest fish and seaweed and zebra mussel shells from it. Gypsum and dolomite limestone is in the driveway. My land has clover, dandelions, Canadian thistle, willow trees and other assorted weeds. From them you can get a good source of npk. Leaf matter that accumulated in the corners from the year before makes a nice base. Can either compost, but if you can't wait for that, put in jar and add AEM. About a week later ready for use.


----------



## Matty (May 15, 2016)

The most light you will want to run in a 4x4 area for potted plants is 600 watts.  Maintaining at least 18 inches from the plant tops (with fans).

Since you are running with potted plants in an enclosed room...I don't see any AC...so I am guessing a fan or two...then 600 watts is all you are going to be able to work with safely.

In order for you to crank up the lights to a higher wattage, you need to show a better cooling system and/or add a 4 foot track to move your light back and forth.  With a track system, you can get the "moving" 600 watt light as close as 8 inches (with cooling fans) to help increase bud yield.

Your biggest problem will be lack of light under the canopy as the plants develop (since your space is confined).  Even with lots of trimming, bud development will only be in the top 2 feet where the light is strongest.  Putting some radiant reflective material inside your enclosure would help.

Regards,

Matty


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2016)

I used a 600 and a 400 hundred in my 4x4 room in the winter and it was great. I could never do it in the summer, but i put our some dank with that 1000. Depends on more than lights..Air is as important almost. imho.


----------



## grass hopper (May 16, 2016)

i realize this is a late reply. if u were 17 days in, u are bout 3 1/2 weeks into flower now. for 2 weeks it would not be worth the effort imo. but if u could somehow stretch the use of the 2nd 600 into harvest date 4 or 5 weeks from now. DO IT.. jmo


----------



## Bleek187 (May 17, 2016)

My hydro setup was 4X4 with a 1000w hps. Worked out great.


----------



## grass hopper (May 21, 2016)

Matty said:


> The most light you will want to run in a 4x4 area for potted plants is 600 watts. Maintaining at least 18 inches from the plant tops (with fans).
> 
> Since you are running with potted plants in an enclosed room...I don't see any AC...so I am guessing a fan or two...then 600 watts is all you are going to be able to work with safely.
> 
> ...


 
 your 1st sentence,   "maintaining at least 18 inches from the plant tops".   hiya matt, i run (3) 600 watters in lineal (straight line, maybe 16 inches apart ) in a 96 by 54 tent..my basement is mostly cool. 60 to 64 degrees. my hand can rest comfortably on or against the outer glass of the lights. i have been lowering my lights and keep them 12 inches or less from plant tops. i may even lower to 8 inches if the canopy is uniform enough. do u know of a problem doing this??? thanks


----------



## pcduck (May 21, 2016)

Light burn.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 22, 2016)

Grasshopper, aren't basements great!  Also, when you lower the light, the footprint is affected somewhat.  Make sure that you do not lower the lights so much that some of the plants are not getting good light.


----------



## grass hopper (May 22, 2016)

YES thg!!  i also ducted my exhaust right up an unfinished flue/fireplace. cool..                           duck, i had 1 or 2 plants out of 25 that was yellowing nearest the light. it finished fine. i did pull it away a little after some time. don't think it was too hot. its under 80 degrees 4 inches from glass. it appeared to be just a touch too intense for 1 or 2. not sure on yellowing.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 23, 2016)

2 sense---light movers are crap---buy the extra fixture---save yourself the headache.---your grow will thank you too


----------

